# Toyota Tundra Or Chev 2500hd



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking to upgrade my TV later this year..
Towing a 25rss, not really any probs at this time, but eventually we will be doing more long distance trips with hilly terrian..

I have always had Toyota's but am now considering a Chev 2500 series..

The choices are basically between a Totota Tundra CrewMax 5.7L 381hp 401ft/lb torque, towing capacity rated at 10,400lbs or a Chev 2500HD Crew Cab, not sure on powertrain, gas or duramax..
May even consider the Ram 2500 5.9 or 6.7 Cummins..

Any thoughts or experiences appreciated..
Cheers..


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Again this is my non humble opinion.... lol I have a rule of thumb on trailers.. If its over a 25 footer you need a 3/4.. If its under, a half will do just fine..

I would buy the Toyota, so when empty you could have a hot rod to goof around town in.. It would pull the 25 just fine.. get better mileage, ride better, and all around just be more fun to drive around in.. Oh! Its looks good too!

Carey


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't forget to consider gross vehicle weight rating (payload). The half tons are going to suffer here; the 3/4 ton will have double the payload cap than the Tundra.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

ProEdge said:


> Looking to upgrade my TV later this year..
> Towing a 25rss, not really any probs at this time, but eventually we will be doing more long distance trips with hilly terrian..
> 
> I have always had Toyota's but am now considering a Chev 2500 series..
> ...


The Toyota is mighty handsome, no doubt. And I bet a hoot to drive bobtail, like the Titan. But, for max pull - see the sig...

Sluggo


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

I bouth about 3 weeks ago the new Tundra CrewMax and have pulled our 25RSS. It pulls with ease and really dont notice the Outback behind. I will say going over the Cascades in Oregon, the Tundra did very well. Overall I am very impressed and even without the trailer it is a kick to drive.

2 Thumbs Up!!!!!!


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Gents..

Gas went up today here, 107.9L , that is approx 4.92 Can a gal..


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"Toyota Tundra Or Chev 2500hd"

The question itself is sheer blasphemy Sir!

Buy the Chevy and have capacity to spare.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

California Jim said:


> "Toyota Tundra Or Chev 2500hd"
> 
> The question itself is sheer blasphemy Sir!
> 
> Buy the Chevy and have capacity to spare.


Buy the Ford F-250 and have the room and capacity to spare, and look good while doing it.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

My choice would be the 2500HD with a diesel but both trucks gas or diesel powered, have their pro's and con's.

I used to pooh-pooh the guys/gals that had the diesels but since buying one I won't go back to gas in the near future. This is due to the lowered stress /improved safety feeling during towing and heavy load carrying chores.

For what it is worth -

Map Guy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Shouldn't the debate be which 1/2 ton OR which 3/4 ton?








They don't really compare (Other than the Toy costs as much as most 1 tons!!! )


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the MegaCabs for the room - we need it and our next TV will most likely be a 3/4 or 1 ton Dodge CTD MegaCab. The one thing I seen folks complain about on the new Tundras is the comparatively low payload to the previous model. You will eat it up fast if you fill the CrewMax with people, hitch and then add on tongue weight. One guy on the Tundra forum was saying that he would be within 200lbs of the payload with his trailers' tongue weight and just he and his wife. It can tow a whole heckuvalot for sure but the payload issue is something to be considered. Why Toyota made such a killer truck in every other aspect but included a "so-so" payload is beyond me. I was honestly a bit disappointed. I really want the new Tundra to succeed if for no other reason than it will push our domestic mfg's to continue to improve their trucks.

-CC


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

3/4 ton chevy!! you won't be dissapointed. used to be able to get a 6.0 gaser with a 4.10 rear end, though i think only the 3.73 is available on the new ones (and i believe that's with a new 6 speed tranny, but i might be wrong). the 6.0 should have enough pull for you. if you can afford it, get the oil burner!! diesel will give you all the power you'll ever need. the 3/4 ton will be a much nicer towing experience over the 1/2 ton (I've pulled my trailer with both!)

scott


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Go with the diesel. especially if you plan to travel long distances or over high grades. They don't need to work as hard to pull a load, have Heavy Duty trannys, brakes, payload capacity, suspension - all pluses in my book.

Oil burners got my vote....


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

The reason I compared a 1/2 ton Tundra with Chev 2500, was that Toyota does not make a 3/4 ton and diesels are mostly available in 2500 models.. 
I do like the Toyotas, and know the payload will get used up quick in the Tundra..
I have not been able to find a 07 Chev 2500hd in southern Ontario to check them out..

The Tundra would be used more as a daily driver then it would be towing, work gets in the way..
Is a diesel worth the price if you are only trailering 10-12 times a year and only have to drive 8 miles to work daily..
Thanks..


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

well you know i'm going to jump in. i have the tundra double cab with the 5.7 and towing the 30rls. i tow empty with just a few items in the tt. so far i havent had much problems with the tundra only getting my dang weight distribution right and sway. but as far as getting up and going with the tt no problem there


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Go for the Chev 2500HD - It is a towing monster. You will never be dissappointed with a diesel. I just saw a review on the Tundra and basically gave it a favourable review but noting the gas milage was not very good.

Thor


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

map guy said:


> My choice would be the 2500HD with a diesel but both trucks gas or diesel powered, have their pro's and con's.
> 
> I used to pooh-pooh the guys/gals that had the diesels but since buying one I won't go back to gas in the near future. This is due to the lowered stress /improved safety feeling during towing and heavy load carrying chores.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! And if you upgrade you will have what it takes.

Rick


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Normally, I would say right off the bat, go for the oil burner, but if your driving less then 15K a year, a gasser is probably better. Diesels don't like short trips.

As far as 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton....no matter what the manufacturer, your always better getting a 3/4 ton for towing. Drive everything, and then pick what you like that has the capacities and abilities you need.

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I like the MegaCabs for the room - we need it and our next TV will most likely be a 3/4 or 1 ton Dodge CTD MegaCab. The one thing I seen folks complain about on the new Tundras is the comparatively low payload to the previous model. You will eat it up fast if you fill the CrewMax with people, hitch and then add on tongue weight. One guy on the Tundra forum was saying that he would be within 200lbs of the payload with his trailers' tongue weight and just he and his wife. It can tow a whole heckuvalot for sure but the payload issue is something to be considered. Why Toyota made such a killer truck in every other aspect but included a "so-so" payload is beyond me. I was honestly a bit disappointed. I really want the new Tundra to succeed if for no other reason than it will push our domestic mfg's to continue to improve their trucks.
> 
> -CC


This should not surprise any of you---- payload. I had owned 2 Tundra's and they left me very luke warm. Somehow Toyota fails to go all the way a build a real truck. When I bought mine I wanted a mid-size truck and that is what I got. When I started towing trailers ,well , I was stuck with a mid size truck. I suspect the new 5.7L will pull like a bull but I would suppose the gas mileage would be real bad. My other Tundras never got even 17MPG highway and low 15 or high 14 city. So all in all why not buy a "real truck" because I suppose the gas mileage difference would be under 10% from a 2500HD 6.0L.

Mike C


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

The 07 Tundra will have no problems pulling the 25RSS. I have a 05 DC Tundra and it pulls our 25RSS just fine and I pull in high altitude and mountains, etc. The more powerful 07 should have no problems at all.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My 2007 2500HD Chevy Classic Crew Cab with 6.0L gas engine is rated at 16,000# TCWR. With the Duramax/Allison combination (which adds about $7500 to the price tag), the TCWR goes up to 22,000#.

The gasser now gets about 14 mpg overall (with 3300 miles on the odometer - should improve a bit from here), and about 10 mpg towing the Outback, and gas just went up to $3.19 here. The diesel gets about 22 mpg overall, and about 16 mpg towing (so I've been told). Diesel is now $2.89 here.

My vote would be for the 2500 HD pickup - mostly due to the fact that if you upgrade to a bigger, heavier trailer, you are already set.

Just my $.02. (But I am a bit biased, as per my signature photo!)

Mike


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Biased is good.. Go with what you know and tow..
I am going to test both rigs..
Thanks for the Intel..


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> I like the MegaCabs for the room - we need it and our next TV will most likely be a 3/4 or 1 ton Dodge CTD MegaCab. The one thing I seen folks complain about on the new Tundras is the comparatively low payload to the previous model. You will eat it up fast if you fill the CrewMax with people, hitch and then add on tongue weight. One guy on the Tundra forum was saying that he would be within 200lbs of the payload with his trailers' tongue weight and just he and his wife. It can tow a whole heckuvalot for sure but the payload issue is something to be considered. Why Toyota made such a killer truck in every other aspect but included a "so-so" payload is beyond me. I was honestly a bit disappointed. I really want the new Tundra to succeed if for no other reason than it will push our domestic mfg's to continue to improve their trucks.
> 
> -CC


This should not surprise any of you---- payload. I had owned 2 Tundra's and they left me very luke warm. Somehow Toyota fails to go all the way a build a real truck. When I bought mine I wanted a mid-size truck and that is what I got. When I started towing trailers ,well , I was stuck with a mid size truck. I suspect the new 5.7L will pull like a bull but I would suppose the gas mileage would be real bad. My other Tundras never got even 17MPG highway and low 15 or high 14 city. So all in all why not buy a "real truck" because I suppose the gas mileage difference would be under 10% from a 2500HD 6.0L.

Mike C
[/quote]

Dunno what to say about the fact that I was surprised at those numbers Mike - Umm...sorry?







The tundra owner over at their website was also surprised. So were some of the other folks at Tundra Solutions. Maybe not all of us are all knowing gurus of payloads? That is why we read and learn? When Toyota was showing numbers about their new truck, I guess that at least some of us weren't smart enough to forsee that the vehicles' payload wasn't going to be as high as we were under the impression it was (when compared to the tow rating). So yeah, some people including me were surprised at the low number. Just like I was surprised at the payload numbers of the 3/4 ton megacabs when considered in the context of 5th wheel towing. Dunno man...??

-CC


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

The payload on my 06 Tundra is 1620lbs..
The payload on the 07 Tundra CM is 1360lbs..


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

collinsfam

I'm certainly not an all knowing guru. My point was the Tundra is a half ton truck and payload will always be an issue. When you speak about Toyota's and Nissan's it becomes more of an issue. We have seen that numerous times on this site and I guess that is why I say " it shouldn't surprise any of us" . I guess the edit is " who have been taking notice".


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been wanting to get a new truck and have been thinking about these two options as well. I ran some numbers that come out as follows:

Truck	Tundra
Config	CrewMax 4WD SB
Trim Package:	SR5
Engine:	5.7L V8
HP:	381
Torque:	401
Max Towing Cap:	10,100
Options:	TRD Offroad Package
Tow Mirrors
Running Boards
TMV Price:	$35,187

Truck	Chevy 1500
Config	Crew Cab 4WD SB
Trim Package:	LT2
Engine:	6.0L V8
HP:	367
Torque:	375
Max Towing Cap:	10,500
Options:	VortecMax (6.0L V8, better tranny, etc)
Z71 Off-Road
TMV Price:	$34,745

Truck	Chevy 2500HD
Config	Crew Cab 4WD SB
Trim Package:	LT2
Engine:	6.0L V8
HP:	367
Torque:	375
Max Towing Cap:	12,300
Options:	Z71 Off-Road
Skid plate
4.10 Axle
TMV Price:	$38,248

Truck	Chevy 2500HD
Config	Crew Cab 4WD SB
Trim Package:	LT2
Engine:	Diesel
HP:	365
Torque:	660
Max Towing Cap:	13,000
Options:	Z71 Off-Road
Skid plate
TMV Price:	$44,196

One thing worth noting, the Tundra and Chevy 1500 are pretty compairable in price if you configure then the same way. 
Personally I would probably go for the 2500HD 6.0L or maybe the deisel (its a lot more money though). I own a Tundra and like it very much, but 3/4 ton trucks are designed to tow. 1/2 ton trucks are designed as a good general purpose truck that may occassionally tow stuff. In my case, my TV would be used for little else (I live out in the sticks so I have a small commuter car to get around in). All that being said, I'm tempted by the new Tundra, its got plenty of power and the payload capacity isn't an issue for me.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

After we got our 21rs and put a 800 lb golf cart in the back of my 1500 Dodge 5.9L king cab, I was WAY over on two of the four numbers I looked at. 3/4 was the only way to go for me, and even some of the crew cabs of those can cause someone to exceed one of the limit numbers without much work. I was shocked. It "pulled" just fine, but other things were happening.

Just looking at what something can "pull" will give you a distorded view IMO. There are so many other factors at play.

I am amazed at what I see some folks pulling with any half ton model, even here in the signiture lines. (a 28 footer with a half ton







) Works when everything is perfect, but put a deer in the road at 70 MPH and watch out.

With my family on board, safty is my main concern even it the thing can "pull" it.

Rememder, most of those "ratings" are for stripped down trucks, sometime without even a radio in the cab! Add radio, options, power locks, windows, nicer power seats, a liltte "bling" (tops, runners, etc) before you put the first person in or cooler, you could be over payload after tw is added.

Just my two cents. I agree, this should be a 1/2 vs 3/4 ton discussion.

Be safe.


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

like most have said I would go with the 2500hd duramax, you can't go wrong with the diesel. I have an 06 duramax and tow a 27rsds. even with all the tanks close to full I can bearly feel it back there, very easy to tow with. last trip I averaged about 16 to 17 mpg towing not to bad. good luck on your choice.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ProEdge said:


> The payload on my 06 Tundra is 1620lbs..
> The payload on the 07 Tundra CM is 1360lbs..


Toyota brochure says
Payload on the 07 Tundra CM 5.7 4x4 Reg Bed = 1590
Payload on the 07 Tundra Dbl Cab 5.7 4x4 Reg. bed = 1655


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> The payload on my 06 Tundra is 1620lbs..
> The payload on the 07 Tundra CM is 1360lbs..


Toyota brochure says
Payload on the 07 Tundra CM 5.7 4x4 Reg Bed = 1590
Payload on the 07 Tundra Dbl Cab 5.7 4x4 Reg. bed = 1655
[/quote]

Thanks..
My reference was directly from www.toyota.ca
Toyota Tundra (Canadian) Brochure says..
Payload..
07 Tundra CM 4x2 - 1360
07 Tundra CM 4x4 - 1395
07 Tundra CM LTD 4x4 - 1310
07 Tundra DC 4x4 - 1395

http://www.toyota.ca/cgi-bin/WebObjects/WW...%5f4x457%2ehtml


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ProEdge said:


> The payload on my 06 Tundra is 1620lbs..
> The payload on the 07 Tundra CM is 1360lbs..


Toyota brochure says
Payload on the 07 Tundra CM 5.7 4x4 Reg Bed = 1590
Payload on the 07 Tundra Dbl Cab 5.7 4x4 Reg. bed = 1655
[/quote]

Thanks..
My reference was directly from www.toyota.ca
Toyota Tundra (Canadian) Brochure says..
Payload..
07 Tundra CM 4x2 - 1360
07 Tundra CM 4x4 - 1395
07 Tundra CM LTD 4x4 - 1310
07 Tundra DC 4x4 - 1395

http://www.toyota.ca/cgi-bin/WebObjects/WW...%5f4x457%2ehtml[/quote]
Point taken. My numbers are from the US brochure. Perhaps there's standard equipment in Canada (emission control?) that isn't satndard in the US


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

ProEdge said:


> Looking to upgrade my TV later this year..
> Towing a 25rss, not really any probs at this time, but eventually we will be doing more long distance trips with hilly terrian..
> 
> I have always had Toyota's but am now considering a Chev 2500 series..
> ...


I am sitting here at Lake Shasta, CA in my 27 RSDS. It is a 600 mile trip here from my home in Puyallup WA. There is a little bump in the road called the Siskous (Spelling ?). Lots of mountain work for nearly 100 miles. My TV is an '06 Dodge \ Cummins. It delivered 12.4 mpg for the trip here. In the mountains the only thing that slowed it down was curves and traffic. As a test on one long 5% grade I backed out of it to 50 mph and then stepped on it. It climed to 60 very easily and just kept on climbing. The Cummins is an impressive puller. If I use it for a grocery getter it gives me high 17 mpg! That's running around town! Empty highway? 22mpg. It's a nice ride too. Comfortable and classy. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, from my own personal experience there would only be one answer; Toyota. My 96 T100, which was barely a 1/2 ton (more like 7/16th's), was in the shop a total of 5 times (1 for a recall) in 6 years and 165K miles. That thing was used -- not abused -- pretty hard for it's entire life. Everything you would expect a truck should do it did, without ever letting me down. When I sold it that thing still had the original starter, alternator, clutch, power steering pump, A/C compressor and brakes. Yes, you read the right; the original brakes.

My 02 Silverado 2500HD has been in the shop 19 times -- 19! -- in about 5 years, and only 85K miles. It's the biggest POS I've probably ever owned, and for sure it's the last GM product for me (I'm already on my 2nd tranny, 3rd power steering pump, 3rd set of brakes and 4th steering shaft!







). Does it have a payload and towing capacity advantage over my old T100? Yes, by quiet a bit actually, so it can do some things my Toyota couldn't. But the T100 could do something that the 2500HD couldn't; work properly. That means more to me.

I've noticed that, for some maddening reason, Toyota does seem to stop just short of what should be their goal with full sized trucks. When the previous generation Tundra came out to replace the T100 I was hoping they would have made it a "real" truck. They didn't. When I heard about the 07 version, and some of the spec's, I was certain they were FINALLY going to get it right. For a 1/2 ton I think they did make a very competitive truck, that perhaps needs a few additional refinements to complete the package.

Bottom line, at least from my perspective? Diesel if you can get it -- that's a no brainer -- but if you have a choice between comparable Toyota's and Chevy's? For me, there's no question; Toyota wins. Hands down.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

It all depends on what your future holds. If you have no theorys of a bigger TT ot 5'er in the next 5 years then it's anyone. If you even think in the back of your mind that you may go bigger, than it is a 3/4 ton. If it's a 5'er in you future definitely a 3/4 ton and probably a diesel. I will stay away from the branding topic.


----------



## Gone2 (Apr 14, 2007)

The new Tundras I was looking at were way expensive. The highest one on the lot was $37,000. It was crewcab, 4x4, cloth seats and the smaller 4.7 V8.

I know someone that just paid $47,000 for the decked out, crewmax, 4wd, 5.7 V8.









I just paid $34,500 for my '07 Power Wagon (2500).


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

My new GMC 2500 is now getting about 18 mpg. w/o tt. Gas is about 10-20 cents more than diesel now. With TT, I think I'll be getting around 12-14mpg. So for me, I like the 2500 diesel and Allison trans package.
david


----------

